# Nissan Livina engine fault light on, has black smoke



## monagland (Jul 28, 2015)

With mileage of about 33,000 km of Nissan Livina. The car engine fault lights, exhaust odor, black smoke, engine speed instability, and jitter. The vehicle is a used car, after driving a period of mileage with this situation, by carefully check this car is a accident car, not have 4S shop repaired records. Use CONSULT 3 read engine fault code is DTCP0113, intake air temperature sensor and P0102 mass air flow sensor. How can i do the next? 

Thanks


----------

